# Testosterone Blend



## JayLay777 (May 22, 2022)

The clinic I go to uses a test Cypionate/Ethanate/ propionate blend. 100 mg cyp , 75 mg enathate, and 25 mg prop for every 1ml =200mg . If I’m only taking 160 mg of that am I getting enough test in my system to relieve symptoms? Also are test blends not as good as just taking straight cyp or enathate?


----------



## Adrenolin (May 22, 2022)

JayLay777 said:


> The clinic I go to uses a test Cypionate/Ethanate/ propionate blend. 100 mg cyp , 75 mg enathate, and 25 mg prop for every 1ml =200mg . If I’m only taking 160 mg of that am I getting enough test in my system to relieve symptoms? Also are test blends not as good as just taking straight cyp or enathate?


what the fuck does your blood work say after being on 160mg... stupid fuckin question. Test is test.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 22, 2022)

JayLay777 said:


> The clinic I go to uses a test Cypionate/Ethanate/ propionate blend. 100 mg cyp , 75 mg enathate, and 25 mg prop for every 1ml =200mg . If I’m only taking 160 mg of that am I getting enough test in my system to relieve symptoms? Also are test blends not as good as just taking straight cyp or enathate?


How frequently are you injecting?


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

Second what @Adrenolin said…
Your bloodwork tells all.
Does not lie. 160mg a week will put most within a “normal range” for that person.

Me I am on 300mg a week. If I take a shot in sun and wait 7 days to test for blood draw, I am usually in the upper end close to 900ng’s+.
This is my normal.🤪 I would love to walk around at 1500ng’s all the time. 
I’ve been tested and have been as high as 3600ng’s. My dr frowns soon that.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 5, 2022)

*me @180 mg puts me @1280 with a free t of 25-28*


----------

